# Books on archery ?



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is one that deals directly with the mental side of archery:

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Books...get+Panic+Book_c42_s18_p92_i7852_product.html

Another is "With Winning in Mind" by Lanny Basham

Also excellent is "Free Throw" by Tom Amberry - this is probably the best of the three, even though it doesn't mention archery at all.


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

Look up 

Core Archery by Larry Wise 
Another www.robinhoodvideos.com IDIOT PROOF ARCHERY 
Bernie has a good book I own both books and bernie's videos.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

This is tuning, but a good guide... Bill Winke's "setting up the perfect hunting bow" available through intermedia.com


----------



## scampbel (Jan 8, 2010)

The 30 Second Golf Swing is pretty good. Of course there is a lot of golf specific stuff but also some good stuff on the mental game.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Met Larry Wise this afternoon. Bought his book Core Archery, have read some already. Seems to get to the mental point quickly. I was thinking of getting the book before I came across him doing a seminar on back tension shooting. 

I hope it helps get me over my trigger "punching".


----------



## hoggr9 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Idoit Proof Archery*

by Bernie Pellerite

Definately a good read.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

With Winning in Mind - Lanny Basham
Understanding Winning Archery - All Henderson
I have read some of the books mentioned in the above post's, and found them to be helpful. If you deal with Lancaster Archery they have most of these books and more in their sales book, or www.lancasterarchery.com


----------



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree Bernies book is amazing


----------



## therster (Jan 14, 2010)

*Larry is more direct than Bernie*



William_Dittman said:


> I agree Bernies book is amazing


I read Bernie's Idiot Proof Archery, then I read Larry Wise's Core Archery. I like Larry's style better. Larry said the same stuff Bernie did but in fewer words and without any self promotion or sales pitches...


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thresher i agree 100%*

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::wav::wav::wav:


----------

